# Lights on the plow BLADE



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone put lights on the blade or blade guides? i just assembled my Wide Out today and thought that that would be a great idea! i havent plowed witha truck before though so i dont know if they would just get destroyed instantly or what


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

I mainly am wanting them so people can see teh edges of the plow and stop hogging the road. Amber lighted tips on the plow markers or guides whatever you call them would be awsome!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup they have that. Just like you mentioned. Amber Lights on the markers.


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

Can you point me to their direction please?


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

if u bolt grill lights on the outside ribs of the plow they shouldnt get ripped off and when they flash on comming drivers will be able to see them


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats what I was,thinking of doing. My main concern is roads here are tiny and my plow at full angle scares me with oncoming drivers. I wonder if putting them on the outside of the wings would work on my wideout? Or would they get ripped off in scoop mode...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There are pictures on the site of some norwegian snoways with lights as blade ghuides. They are an arrow part number. If I can round them up I will get you the part number. They are a rubber housing with amber lights on both sides.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

if you go on whelens website, there is an installation guide of installing TIR3 led lights on the wings of a plow... pretty cool idea


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html

These are amazing I have them on my Western Wideout. I have the 24" ones and wired into the parking light so there on when the plow lights are on or you can hook them to your turn / hazzard lights or into a seperate flasher. These are Bright


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Give me a couple days I can post pics and the comments I have gotten have all been WOW nice marker lights or thoses are soon cool and I have even considered putting a set on my Daniels Rear Pull Plow too. You can order direct from there website


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

basher;1113245 said:


> There are pictures on the site of some norwegian snoways with lights as blade ghuides. They are an arrow part number. If I can round them up I will get you the part number. They are a rubber housing with amber lights on both sides.


Thanks that would be great



Fourbycb;1113300 said:


> http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html
> 
> These are amazing I have them on my Western Wideout. I have the 24" ones and wired into the parking light so there on when the plow lights are on or you can hook them to your turn / hazzard lights or into a seperate flasher. These are Bright


Those are pretty cool, I think ill try those and a light head on each side to flash as well 


Fourbycb;1113306 said:


> Give me a couple days I can post pics and the comments I have gotten have all been WOW nice marker lights or thoses are soon cool and I have even considered putting a set on my Daniels Rear Pull Plow too. You can order direct from there website


I would like to see them on that wide out!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

*lighted blade guides*

Make sure you leave extra wire for extending the wings. On my accts I dont have objects to catch wires so I let lay loose as in photo 1
Make sure to have extra too running from the A frame to the light tower so that when your blade bottoms out you dont pull wires as in photo 2 & 3
Photo 4 Is daytime inside my garage 
Photo 5 is Night time No Camera Flash with Blade i scoop position


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are awsome. Do tehey flex like the factory so they wont break?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

they look bright, is it likely to be too annoying or distracting you think? I like them, but I wouldn't want to be blinded by them when the blades up travelling. Anybody hook them up to turn signals?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have thought about getting a set and hooking them up to my LED flasher, but didnt know how well they would hold up, so I never did. Are they pretty durable?


----------



## phen440 (Oct 26, 2006)

Detroitdan;1114028 said:


> they look bright, is it likely to be too annoying or distracting you think? I like them, but I wouldn't want to be blinded by them when the blades up travelling. Anybody hook them up to turn signals?


i agree, i would be concerned they would be more distracting while plowing


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

there is alot of flashback on the last pic. If you look at the pic when its in the garage that is how they look at night outdoors, they are not as distracting as one may think and I did have them hooked to my turn signals at first and changed to parking lights as I did not always plow with my turn signals on being able to be on.(lighted) They are durable I have not had any problems during the cold weather cracking or breaking they are a softer material and somewhat bendable


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

muck cheaper easier way!!!! go to your local sign maker and ask for 3m reflective vinyl come in many colors sing shop can cut any design or text you need and stick to plow. the best part is that you dont see it only oncoming does:salute:


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Same issue here, my 7'6" boss with wings = 9'6" so I just bought 3M reflective tape just incase someone hoggs the center line, that dosent always show from snow cover! 

But as some have said they wouldn't like it while driving on the roads, but istn that the point? So oncoming traffic can see the edge of your blade. If they were hooked up to turn signals/hazzards then you would have to activate for all oncoming traffic!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

It would cost me $80 a year to have those. I tear at least one marker a year off on dumpsters or trees....mostly trees.


----------



## tastrike (Dec 13, 2010)

We sell these, and they can be found at the below link. We've got a video on the page showing how they light up at night and how they flex in the cold Wisconsin weather.

http://www.streetrodelectrics.com/categories/Lighted-Plow-Markers/

I suggest looking at the standard (Non-LED) because the warm up when they're on making them flex better.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions about them. I've been running them through Wisconsin winters now for over 2 years.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Some European countries require marker lights on the blade ends.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

spencer087;1113243 said:


> Thats what I was,thinking of doing. My main concern is roads here are tiny and my plow at full angle scares me with oncoming drivers. I wonder if putting them on the outside of the wings would work on my wideout? Or would they get ripped off in scoop mode...


It's an 8ft plow... Come on. You'll be just fine.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

spencer087;1113243 said:


> Thats what I was,thinking of doing. My main concern is roads here are tiny and my plow at full angle scares me with oncoming drivers. I wonder if putting them on the outside of the wings would work on my wideout? Or would they get ripped off in scoop mode...


 Hey Spencer Go look at my photo's I have them mounted on my wideout


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

There is a way to wire them, so they will be marker lights, and turnsignals. I found a website that expains it quite well. I did this mod to the Ford Ranger I had.

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/markerflash/markerflash.html


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I too have a simple 2 inch band of metallic silver paint around the outside edge of my plow. It is really reflective to oncoming traffic but does not effect my driving abilities.


----------

